# De keizer/990 blood, good or nahhhhh



## EricV (Mar 15, 2016)

I've recently purchased a hen from cbs thats line bred to de keizer with touch of 990 blood. I was wondering if anyone here fly or has had success with this family. Ive noticed that rick has had a lot of success with this particular breeding and i know he mass produce which gives him a higher chance of scoring. Im hoping this bird will bring more speed to my stock.


----------



## EricV (Mar 15, 2016)

Pedigree looks like a million bucks but.what about performance


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I have a hen along those lines. I really like her and her offspring.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

If I am not mistaken, the 990 bloodline is what CBS has good results with.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've got an inbred De Keizer cock that was given to me to fly. That's a story in it self. I thought enough of him to enter one of his babies in a OLR this year....so we'll see how that works. I wouldn't ordinarily spend the money on an unproven pair but I'm thinking this might work out!


----------



## EricV (Mar 15, 2016)

hillfamilyloft said:


> If I am not mistaken, the 990 bloodline is what CBS has good results with.


Yes, you're correct and if you take a look at his successful birds most of them are crossed with keizer blood


----------



## EricV (Mar 15, 2016)

raftree3 said:


> I've got an inbred De Keizer cock that was given to me to fly. That's a story in it self. I thought enough of him to enter one of his babies in a OLR this year....so we'll see how that works. I wouldn't ordinarily spend the money on an unproven pair but I'm thinking this might work out!


Keep us updated! I would love to know how it performs


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you ever been to CBS? It's a big place when you raise 1000 young birds you should have luck with a few, In 2012 I bought a kit of his Kannibaal birds and yes I train hard, lost them all before the first race. Hope you have better luck with his culls than I did.
Dave


----------



## EricV (Mar 15, 2016)

Crazy Pete said:


> Have you ever been to CBS? It's a big place when you raise 1000 young birds you should have luck with a few, In 2012 I bought a kit of his Kannibaal birds and yes I train hard, lost them all before the first race. Hope you have better luck with his culls than I did.
> Dave


you have a good point there. It makes me want to return the bird. If I could I would. I might try


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

EricV said:


> you have a good point there. It makes me want to return the bird. If I could I would. I might try


I an not clear on this thread. Do you want to know if the blood is good? YES Do you train the same way Crazy Pete does and feel doomed to failure? Some how I took away that you purchased a breeder. What will you cross it with?


----------



## EricV (Mar 15, 2016)

rpalmer said:


> I an not clear on this thread. Do you want to know if the blood is good? YES Do you train the same way Crazy Pete does and feel doomed to failure? Some how I took away that you purchased a breeder. What will you cross it with?


Just to clarify things, I reside in Minnesota and I've been in and out of the pigeon sports for a while now. And this year I've decided that I will devote more time and effort into my birds. as of now i am not in a club nor do I fly my bird competitively. As you can see from the thread I did just purchase a keizer hen from cbs. I wanted to know if anyone here as been successful with the blood and if they're currently are still dominating? I don't train the same way crazy pete does nor do I follow a strict regiment. I'm just flying for fun as of now. My plans are to lined breed her with my keizer cock (they're second cousins as well) and hopefully enter their babies into some local races. My plans are to build a family with these keizer blood.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

As raftree3 says he is putting his in an OLR if you got her for a fair price, and CBS is nothing like Ganus you should give her a try. If you have a club close by give the first round to some one that has a good loft position and see how they do.
Dave


----------



## EricV (Mar 15, 2016)

Crazy Pete said:


> As raftree3 says he is putting his in an OLR if you got her for a fair price, and CBS is nothing like Ganus you should give her a try. If you have a club close by give the first round to some one that has a good loft position and see how they do.
> Dave


What's do you by cbs is nothing like ganus? Is that something bad?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

CBS sells birds for a fair price, You didn't pay over $200 for the CBS bird and that would have been $750 for a Ganus bird.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I raised a baby from my Keizer cock and trained it but never raced it as a YB. Every time I thought about sending it, I just didn't think it was ready. The next year I sent it to a 100 mile race and it did fair. The races got longer and it kept getting overlooked. I sent it on a 500 mile race by accident (second race of its life) flew 1400 YPM...top 10%. Put it with my stock birds...didn't race it again.....so I think Keizer's are pretty good birds...wouldn't mind having some more!


----------



## EricV (Mar 15, 2016)

raftree3 said:


> I raised a baby from my Keizer cock and trained it but never raced it as a YB. Every time I thought about sending it, I just didn't think it was ready. The next year I sent it to a 100 mile race and it did fair. The races got longer and it kept getting overlooked. I sent it on a 500 mile race by accident (second race of its life) flew 1400 YPM...top 10%. Put it with my stock birds...didn't race it again.....so I think Keizer's are pretty good birds...wouldn't mind having some more!


That's awesome to hear


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

I stopped having racing pigeon in 1986 and also came back for fun. The question I asked and was told by a seasoned breeder / flyer is the accuracy of a PEDIGREE specially if the bird was not bred in a PEN. 

Unlike GSD breeding particularly like that of the SV in Germany, we have no BREED REGISTRY that have a rigid requirement such as BREED wardens checking etc. including a DNA testing. 

Birds specially if priced at over $200 to $300 at least I would think should have that assurance. But if you trust the breeder then we hope the bird is what it is touted to be. Regardless the results of the race sheets would be telling after 2 years assuming you gathered enough progeny to have a meaningful information.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.wincompanion.com/oneloft/archives/raceReport.php?rid=NzAz&skin=texasshoot

7th and 11th I would say their not to bad


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

When adding new stock to your breeding loft there is no guarantee that the young will be fantastic racers. It really doesn't matter if you spend $100 or $500. Acquiring birds down from proven winners is always a good idea. Rick Mardis has had very good results with the "De Keizer" pigeons. Hopefully yours will breed some good ones as well.


----------

